# Who likes my new avatar pic???



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

The title explains itself. My pic is my male guppy


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Very pretty guppy


----------



## fishes05 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats one beautiful fish Isabelle.


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

Omg- I thought that was a painting! That guppy has amazing colors!


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks. Hahaha. I just bought a betta today. A blue junior female.


----------



## Sue520 (Nov 8, 2011)

She's beautiful


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

That guppy is spectacular.


----------

